

Android tablets GPL compliance summary - viraptor
http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/android_tablets/

======
viraptor
Some more interesting comments / the page that linked to the table:
<http://www.advogato.org/person/mjg59/diary.html?start=283>

------
ConceptDog
Makes me feel good about picking Archos. I hope they do very well with their
line of Android Tablets.

I'm looking forward to my Archos 70 that's on its way right now.

~~~
axod
It's cool they're using Android now. I had one of the Archos AV300 range
devices when they first came out (6 or 7 years ago?), which used their own
proprietary OS which was fairly rubbish. I r/e'd most of the hardware,
firmware format, encryption etc which was a heap of fun.

The founder of Archos emailed me to say he'd be suing me unless I stopped.
Good times, good times :)

FWIW, unless they've drastically changed I thought Archos hardware was fairly
cheap and ill thought out. Didn't seem anywhere near the quality of say
Samsung or Apple.

~~~
Raphael
What is r/e'd?

~~~
metageek
I never heard it, either; but, from context, it seems to mean "reverse
engineered".

------
phlee
Where is the iPed? Is that the same thing as APad, which is listed?

